# My 3 Rats. :)



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 3 rats. Only 2 of them were planned. The third came along...... unexpectedly. 

My first rat was Holly. She was so sweet I just had to get her. She was my Christmas present.










My next rat was Armageddon. I got him from the same girl I got Holly from. He was just a week old when I first saw him. He's a bit bigger now. 










Then I got Blue. She was an unexpected surprise my Hubby brought home for me. She's very cute and I love her just as much as the planned pets.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Blue is so adorable, love the eyes


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks,
Blue has come a long way. She was very thin when we got her. She fattened up quite a bit. She's the most curious of the bunch.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love Blue...she's my favorite - if I can have favorites.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I love holly's colour!! What is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

So cute! I love the different colors =] Are you going to get your boy a friend? I'm sure he is lonely.


----------



## abisillyface (Jan 25, 2013)

Awww! They're all so cute! 

Blue's colouring is gorgeous but Armageddon has the cutest face!


----------

